# Well that's one way to shoot with bow



## TimoS (Oct 11, 2006)

[yt]6MBeSBIXU2E[/yt]:uhyeah:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 11, 2006)

That is simply amazing!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 11, 2006)

I agree a woman with those looks can shoot a bow!!!!


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Oct 11, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> I agree a woman with those looks can shoot a bow!!!!


 
lolol


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 11, 2006)

Holy ****! That was amazing.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 11, 2006)

um...WOW!


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow!  I am impressed!


----------



## bydand (Oct 11, 2006)

She's shooting a bow?  I guess I have to watch it again.


----------



## TimoS (Oct 11, 2006)

bydand said:


> She's shooting a bow?  I guess I have to watch it again.



And again, and again....


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 11, 2006)

She's umm, very flexible to say the least. Wondered how long did it take her to get that good... 


ok, ok, she was hot too...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 11, 2006)

Accurate, Acrobatic, and Attractive.  I give this an A+++

I'm impressed....very much.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 11, 2006)

she's very "bendy".


----------



## arnisador (Oct 11, 2006)

Very impressive. She's a soke in my eyes!


----------

